# Milan, Galliani e la Doyen precisano il "rapporto di allenza"



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2015)

*Milan, Galliani e la Doyen precisano il "rapporto di allenza"*

Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.


----------



## The P (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito.* Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo.* La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.



quello che dicevo. E' verissimo ed è un grandissimo punto a nostro vantaggio.


----------



## sion (13 Giugno 2015)

mi sta bene


----------



## Tobi (13 Giugno 2015)

Da non avere un osservatore ad avere la miglior rete di scouting


----------



## Dany20 (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.


È un gran vantaggio sul mercato.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Da non avere un osservatore ad avere la miglior rete di scouting





come rosicano...... il primo sandro sabatini...


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.



Tutto molto romantico se fosse così. Ma noi viviamo nella realtà. E nella realtà, specialmente nel calcio, nessuno fa nulla senza guadagnarci qualcosa. Quindi cosa ci guadagna la Doyen a prestarci la sua rete Scouting ed a farci da consulente?


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Per andare a prendere Kondogbia, Martinez ed Ibra non servono di certo scout


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

Il prossimo anno ci saranno a bilancio le spese di queste consulenze e vedremo


----------



## Love (13 Giugno 2015)

altro che ds...molto meglio questi qui ai quali galliani è legato e darà molto più ascolto che a un fantomatico nuovo ds impostogli dalla società...

ps la speranza è che gli consiglino oltre che top player da 30 e passa milioni anche giocatori buoni/ottimi che facendo da contorno facciano cmq una gran bella figura...per la serie pjanic,signor giocatore,ai tempi fu pagato dalla roma solo 11mln...io mi accontenterei...


----------



## DannySa (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> come rosicano...... il primo sandro sabatini...



Mal che gli vada potrà avere una parte ne Il trono di spade, non si sa mai.
Su con la vita Sandro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.



Io la Doyes ancora non ho capito cosa "centra", leggo in giro che ha diversi giocatori in "scuderia" ma cosa significa  per esempio Falcao se il Monaco decide di cederlo una percentuale va pure alla Doyes che tiene una percentuale del cartellino? boh


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutto molto romantico se fosse così. Ma noi viviamo nella realtà. E nella realtà, specialmente nel calcio, nessuno fa nulla senza guadagnarci qualcosa. Quindi cosa ci guadagna la Doyen a prestarci la sua rete Scouting ed a farci da consulente?


È quello che mi domando anch'io. Meraviglioso passare da non avere una rete di scouting,in pratica,ad avere la loro. Ma la Doyen non può davvero farlo solo per amicizia. Boh.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> È quello che mi domando anch'io. Meraviglioso passare da non avere una rete di scouting,in pratica,ad avere la loro. Ma la Doyen non può davvero farlo solo per amicizia. Boh.



Ci guadagna le percentuali sui cartellini dei loro giocatori, che sono una barca di soldi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutto molto romantico se fosse così. Ma noi viviamo nella realtà. E nella realtà, specialmente nel calcio, nessuno fa nulla senza guadagnarci qualcosa. Quindi cosa ci guadagna la Doyen a prestarci la sua rete Scouting ed a farci da consulente?



Quello che guadagnano gli agenti quando si trasferiscono da un club ad un altro? Boh


----------



## Renegade (13 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Io la Doyes ancora non ho capito cosa "centra", leggo in giro che ha diversi giocatori in "scuderia" ma cosa significa  per esempio Falcao se il Monaco decide di cederlo una percentuale va pure alla Doyes che tiene una percentuale del cartellino? boh



La Doyen è/era un fondo che stabiliva partnership con le varie società per l'acquisto dei cartellini dei calciatori. O li comprava tutti per poi rivenderli alle stesse. E' come fosse un mutuo, un finanziamento sul mercato. Loro ti prestavano i soldi per l'acquisto del calciatore, il cui cartellino veniva diviso in percentuale. Al momento della rivendita, poi, ci si spartiva anche il ricavato della cessione. Ad oggi la FIFA ha bandito il fondo, ma restano comunque proprietari di percentuali di molti cartellini. Col Milan a quanto dicono in questa notizia non sono in società, ma c'è solo un'alleanza che aiuti i rossoneri a reperire i giovani calciatori dal futuro più radioso o che aiuti a fare da intermediari nelle varie trattative di mercato viste le conoscenze con procuratori internazionali. Comunque la Doyen era più o meno come una banca: conosciuta sul fatto di non fare favori a nessuno. Ti aiutavano economicamente ma poi spingevano per la cessione del calciatore che avevi comprato, una volta rivalorizzato. In pratica compravano, valorizzavano e rivendevano per guadagnarci. Come l'Udinese.



MissRossonera ha scritto:


> È quello che mi domando anch'io. Meraviglioso passare da non avere una rete di scouting,in pratica,ad avere la loro. Ma la Doyen non può davvero farlo solo per amicizia. Boh.



C'è da dire che non significa che avremo tutti fenomeni. La Doyen è per il 70-80% piena di calciatori etichettabili come bidoni e pompati solo mediaticamente, tipo Ola John. Dunque fidarsi sì, ma non troppo. Rimpiango il non avere più Braida come DS, che con una società con soldi poteva fare grandi cose. O mi fionderei a prendere Rui Costa dal Benfica. Impensabile non si abbia un DS proprio.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ci guadagna le percentuali sui cartellini dei loro giocatori, che sono una barca di soldi.



Capisco.Così ha un senso.


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.



Praticamente sono i DS di Mr. Bee



Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutto molto romantico se fosse così. Ma noi viviamo nella realtà. E nella realtà, specialmente nel calcio, nessuno fa nulla senza guadagnarci qualcosa. Quindi cosa ci guadagna la Doyen a prestarci la sua rete Scouting ed a farci da consulente?



O la commissione sui cartellini o, molto più semplicemente, potrebbero anche emettere fattura per le consulenze.


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.



Uno che ti viene a prendere con il suo Jet privato per andare a comprare un giocatore da un club in cui negli ultimi anni ha strettamente collaborato non mi può venire a dire che non ci guadagna niente.

Il Milan sarà un'ottima vetrina per esporre i prodotti della Doyen in futuro. In futuro perchè oggi bisogna prima regolarizzare i vari giocatori sparsi per l'europa, qualcuno li deve tesserare, non possono stare così visto che le TPO sono state vietate.

La pubblicità fatta per Martinez per me serviva solo a cercare di far venire fuori dei potenziali acquirenti disposti a pagare la clausola, se non viene fuori nessuno andrà al Milan di certo al Porto non può rimanere. La trattativa non è stata condotta come dei professionisti e non credo che Galliani e Lucas siano degli inesperti nel settore, perchè hanno fatto tanto rumore?

I giocatori da sistemare sono tanti, e Ibraimovic non è uno di quelli, per questo io credo che lui non verrà. Se verrà rivaluterò la mia opinione sui nuovi soci azionisti del Milan


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.





Aldo ha scritto:


> Uno che ti viene a prendere con il suo Jet privato per andare a comprare un giocatore da un club in cui negli ultimi anni ha strettamente collaborato non mi può venire a dire che non ci guadagna niente.
> 
> Il Milan sarà un'ottima vetrina per esporre i prodotti della Doyen in futuro. In futuro perchè oggi bisogna prima regolarizzare i vari giocatori sparsi per l'europa, qualcuno li deve tesserare, non possono stare così visto che le TPO sono state vietate.
> 
> ...



Tutto molto bello. Nel frattempo, mentre aspettiamo che atterri l'ufo, mi spieghi perché il Milan dovrebbe scucire 35 mln per fare un favore alla Doyen regolarizzando i suoi giocatori? E non mi si venga a dire che il paga il fondo perché parliamo di società con un bilancio, mica del bar che non ti da lo scontrino.

Semplicemente (voglio augurarmi sia così) è come dare lo scouting in outsourcing (quasi certamente su volere di Mr. Bee) e il Milan pagherà la loro consulenza.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Praticamente sono i DS di Mr. Bee
> 
> 
> 
> O la commissione sui cartellini o, molto più semplicemente, potrebbero anche emettere fattura per le consulenze.



La penso così anch'io, più che ds sono una sorta di agenzia di agenti.


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello. Nel frattempo, mentre aspettiamo che atterri l'ufo, mi spieghi perché il Milan dovrebbe scucire 35 mln per fare un favore alla Doyen regolarizzando i suoi giocatori? E non mi si venga a dire che il paga il fondo perché parliamo di società con un bilancio, mica del bar che non ti da lo scontrino.
> 
> Semplicemente (voglio augurarmi sia così) è come dare lo scouting in outsourcing (quasi certamente su volere di Mr. Bee) e il Milan pagerà la loro consulenza.



Per il motivo che è la Doyen il socio che prenderà le quote del Milan, non ufficialmente ma tramite Mr Bee. I soldi con cui Mr. Bee prenderà il Milan non si sa ancora da dove vengono. Di sicuro non arrivano da banche, una banca non avrebbe mai dato così tanti soldi per il Milan con quei bilanci, e se delle banche volevano appoggiare un simile progetto ci andava direttamente Berlusconi non Mr. Bee. La banca avrebbe appoggiato di più Berlusconi con un grande patrimonio ed imprenditore di successo di fama mondiale che uno sconosciuto pinco pallino di nome Mr.Bee


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La pubblicità fatta per Martinez per me serviva solo a cercare di far venire fuori dei potenziali acquirenti disposti a pagare la clausola, se non viene fuori nessuno andrà al Milan di certo al Porto non può rimanere. La trattativa non è stata condotta come dei professionisti e non credo che Galliani e Lucas siano degli inesperti nel settore, perchè hanno fatto tanto rumore?



Al Milan verrà perché Galliani si è accordato col Porto e col procuratore, *JM non fa parte della Doyen*.

La trattativa ha fatto rumore? E' vero il rumore è stato infatti prodotto dagli espertoni che stanno rosicando furiosamente.

Morata è rappresentato dalla Doyen che ne cura i suoi diritti di immagine, eppure non ho sentito voci scandalizzate quando è passato alla Juve.

Della Doyen abbiamo trattato Brahimi ma il Porto ha sparato 50 mln, un prezzo di favore....evidentemente gli uffici della Doyen son stati molto utili....

Kondogbia, se verrà, sarà pagato circa 30 mln, altro prezzo di favore...


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Al Milan verrà perché Galliani si è accordato col Porto e col procuratore, *JM non fa parte della Doyen*.
> 
> La trattativa ha fatto rumore? E' vero il rumore è stato infatti prodotto dagli espertoni che stanno rosicando furiosamente.
> 
> ...



La foto sul Jet non è stata pubblicata dagli espertoni, se Martinez non fa parte della Doyen e la Doyen non ha quote societarie del Milan cosa è andato a fare Lucas con il suo Jet privato


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La foto sul Jet non è stata pubblicata dagli espertoni, se Martinez non fa parte della Doyen e la Doyen non ha quote societarie del Milan cosa è andato a fare Lucas con il suo Jet privato





L'ho scritto, è andato perché il Milan ha richiesto anche Brahimi del Porto.


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Uno che ti viene a prendere con il suo Jet privato per andare a comprare un giocatore da un club in cui negli ultimi anni ha strettamente collaborato non mi può venire a dire che non ci guadagna niente.
> 
> Il Milan sarà un'ottima vetrina per esporre i prodotti della Doyen in futuro. In futuro perchè oggi bisogna prima regolarizzare i vari giocatori sparsi per l'europa, qualcuno li deve tesserare, non possono stare così visto che le TPO sono state vietate.
> 
> ...


Discorso molto bello, degno di un giallo, se non fosse che Martinez con la Doyen non c'entra una sega.


----------



## robs91 (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La foto sul Jet non è stata pubblicata dagli espertoni, se Martinez non fa parte della Doyen e la Doyen non ha quote societarie del Milan cosa è andato a fare Lucas con il suo Jet privato



Doyen ha aiutato molto il Porto in questi anni.Quindi la presenza di Lucas poteva servire anche per ammorbidire le richieste di Pinto da Costa(clausola rateizzabile ad es).


----------



## 2515 (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La foto sul Jet non è stata pubblicata dagli espertoni, se Martinez non fa parte della Doyen e la Doyen non ha quote societarie del Milan cosa è andato a fare Lucas con il suo Jet privato



Lucas seguirà Galliani per tutto il calciomercato, è l'uomo che Bee ha affiancato a Galliani per assicurarsi che compri gente che vale.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Doyen ha aiutato molto il Porto in questi anni.Quindi la presenza di Lucas poteva servire anche per ammorbidire le richieste di Pinto da Costa(clausola rateizzabile ad es).



Infatti le ha ammorbidite 

Praticamente ci ha detto: o 35 mln oppure adios....eh Lucas l'ha proprio ammorbidito


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Per il motivo che è la Doyen il socio che prenderà le quote del Milan, non ufficialmente ma tramite Mr Bee. I soldi con cui Mr. Bee prenderà il Milan non si sa ancora da dove vengono. Di sicuro non arrivano da banche, una banca non avrebbe mai dato così tanti soldi per il Milan con quei bilanci, e se delle banche volevano appoggiare un simile progetto ci andava direttamente Berlusconi non Mr. Bee. La banca avrebbe appoggiato di più Berlusconi con un grande patrimonio ed imprenditore di successo di fama mondiale che uno sconosciuto pinco pallino di nome Mr.Bee




è chiaramente una forma conclamata di rosik!!! tranquillo qualche cura la si trova....


----------



## robs91 (13 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti le ha ammorbidite
> 
> Praticamente ci ha detto: o 35 mln oppure adios....eh Lucas l'ha proprio ammorbidito



Beh poteva pretendere il pagamento tutto in due mesi come prevede la clausola rescissoria,invece ha accettato di spalmarlo su più anni.E non era così facile visti i precedenti di Pinto da Costa.Certo sul prezzo non ha fatto sconti, ma era prevedibile visto,tra l'altro, che una percentuale della vendita andrà ai Jaguares ex squadra di Martinez..


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

a me risulta che il presidente del porto abbia detto che riceverà tutto e subito (entro 60 giorni).


----------



## robs91 (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a me risulta che il presidente del porto abbia detto che riceverà tutto e subito (entro 60 giorni).



Stamattina ho letto di pagamento spalmato su pù anni.Se non fosse così ritiro tutto ovviamente.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Beh poteva pretendere il pagamento tutto in due mesi come prevede la clausola rescissoria,invece ha accettato di spalmarlo su più anni.E non era così facile visti i precedenti di Pinto da Costa.Certo sul prezzo non ha fatto sconti, ma era prevedibile visto,tra l'altro, che una percentuale della vendita andrà ai Jaguares ex squadra di Martinez..




Sulle modalità di pagamento sei sicuro sia così? Non è una domanda polemica, è solo una richiesta di informazioni che io non ho.

Al riguardo infatti non ho letto nulla. So solo che la legge impone che, in caso di clausola rescissoria, questa debba essere pagata in un'unica soluzione entro breve tempo, credo 2 mesi. 

Semmai la "contropartita" della Doyen può essere la facilitazione dell'acquisto di Lucas Lima (lui si scuderia Doyen), ipotesi che sta circolando in queste ore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Doyen è/era un fondo che stabiliva partnership con le varie società per l'acquisto dei cartellini dei calciatori. O li comprava tutti per poi rivenderli alle stesse. E' come fosse un mutuo, un finanziamento sul mercato. Loro ti prestavano i soldi per l'acquisto del calciatore, il cui cartellino veniva diviso in percentuale. Al momento della rivendita, poi, ci si spartiva anche il ricavato della cessione. Ad oggi la FIFA ha bandito il fondo, ma restano comunque proprietari di percentuali di molti cartellini. Col Milan a quanto dicono in questa notizia non sono in società, ma c'è solo un'alleanza che aiuti i rossoneri a reperire i giovani calciatori dal futuro più radioso o che aiuti a fare da intermediari nelle varie trattative di mercato viste le conoscenze con procuratori internazionali. Comunque la Doyen era più o meno come una banca: conosciuta sul fatto di non fare favori a nessuno. Ti aiutavano economicamente ma poi spingevano per la cessione del calciatore che avevi comprato, una volta rivalorizzato. In pratica compravano, valorizzavano e rivendevano per guadagnarci. Come l'Udinese.


Ahhhh ecco grazie per la spiegazione


----------



## gabuz (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> La foto sul Jet non è stata pubblicata dagli espertoni, se Martinez non fa parte della Doyen e la Doyen non ha quote societarie del Milan cosa è andato a fare Lucas con il suo Jet privato



È andato perché sono i consulenti di Mr. Bee per la parte sportiva e lui, giustamente, ha preteso che affiancassero Galliani a tutela del sul 48% (peraltro pagato profumatamente)

Che la Doyen, anche indirettamente, acquisterà quote del Milan è una tua convinzione, non puoi prendere di spacciarcela come verità assoluta


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> è chiaramente una forma conclamata di rosik!!! tranquillo qualche cura la si trova....



Ad oggi il Milan è la stessa squadra che arrivata decima l'anno scorso ma senza allenatore. Le quote non sono state ancora vendute, l'allenatore che volevate ha detto che preferisce stare un anno senza fare niente, non è arrivato nessun giocatore, e a ronzare intorno al vostro AD un tizio che amministra una società bandita dalla fifa precisamente 43 giorni fa, di cosa devo rosik?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.





gabuz ha scritto:


> O la commissione sui cartellini o, molto più semplicemente, potrebbero anche emettere fattura per le consulenze.



Lo penso anche io.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il Milan è la stessa squadra che arrivata decima l'anno scorso ma senza allenatore. Le quote non sono state ancora vendute, l'allenatore che volevate ha detto che preferisce stare un anno senza fare niente, non è arrivato nessun giocatore, e a ronzare intorno al vostro AD un tizio che amministra una società bandita dalla fifa precisamente 43 giorni fa, di cosa devo rosik?



Lool..a me risulta che l'allenatore abbia nome e cognome anche se non ufficialmente, per il momento (giusto per risolvere il problema inzaghi), e che abbiamo preso uno dei maggiori bomber del panorama europeo con 35 cucuzze; vabbè ma voi avete il grande doumbia per cui! . Berlusconi e mr bee hanno firmato un patto esclusivo, e ( parole di silvio) dovrebbero concludere il tutto in poco tempo, prima delle 8 settimane previste. Io ho come l'impressione che stai rosicando abbestia.


----------



## Aphex (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il Milan è la stessa squadra che arrivata decima l'anno scorso ma senza allenatore. Le quote non sono state ancora vendute, l'allenatore che volevate ha detto che preferisce stare un anno senza fare niente, non è arrivato nessun giocatore, e a ronzare intorno al vostro AD un tizio che amministra una società bandita dalla fifa precisamente 43 giorni fa, di cosa devo rosik?


La Doyen non è stata bandita da nessuno.


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il Milan è la stessa squadra che arrivata decima l'anno scorso ma senza allenatore. Le quote non sono state ancora vendute, l'allenatore che volevate ha detto che preferisce stare un anno senza fare niente, non è arrivato nessun giocatore, e a ronzare intorno al vostro AD un tizio che amministra una società bandita dalla fifa precisamente 43 giorni fa, di cosa devo rosik?



Ad oggi è così. Goditi l'oggi. Perchè il domani è più vicino di quanto credi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il Milan è la stessa squadra che arrivata decima l'anno scorso ma senza allenatore. Le quote non sono state ancora vendute, l'allenatore che volevate ha detto che preferisce stare un anno senza fare niente, non è arrivato nessun giocatore, e a ronzare intorno al vostro AD un tizio che amministra una società bandita dalla fifa precisamente 43 giorni fa, di cosa devo rosik?



Del fatto che fino a quando il ranking non ci farà avere di nuovo 4 squadre voi non sarete più in champions league.
Ma io al tuo posto non ne farei un dramma, l'europa league è l'unico torneo in cui potete avere qualche speranza di vittoria quindi alla fine ci guadagnano tutti


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Ad oggi il Milan è la stessa squadra che arrivata decima l'anno scorso ma senza allenatore. Le quote non sono state ancora vendute, l'allenatore che volevate ha detto che preferisce stare un anno senza fare niente, non è arrivato nessun giocatore, e a ronzare intorno al vostro AD un tizio che amministra una società bandita dalla fifa precisamente 43 giorni fa, di cosa devo rosik?



Infatti non c'è proprio nulla da rosicare. I proclami sotto l'ombrellone li ho sempre trovati ridicoli, Inter e Roma sono in Italia due maestri del vinceremo il tricolore in spiaggia, poi ogni anno, mai na gioia. 

Senza proclami rivoglio un grande Milan, stop.


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Del fatto che fino a quando il ranking non ci farà avere di nuovo 4 squadre voi non sarete più in champions league.
> Ma io al tuo posto non ne farei un dramma, l'europa league è l'unico torneo in cui potete avere qualche speranza di vittoria quindi alla fine ci guadagnano tutti



Tra le squadre qualificate in Champions Italiane leggo Juventus e Roma.


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti non c'è proprio nulla da rosicare. I proclami sotto l'ombrellone li ho sempre trovati ridicoli, Inter e Roma sono in Italia due maestri del vinceremo il tricolore in spiaggia, poi ogni anno, mai na gioia.
> 
> Senza proclami rivoglio un grande Milan, stop.



Mi auguro anche io di vedere un Grande Milan. Ma questa non credo sia la strada giusta


----------



## TheZio (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.



Praticamente Nelio Lucas sarà il nostro DS


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è così. Goditi l'oggi. Perchè il domani è più vicino di quanto credi.



Mi godo prima l'oggi poi il domani


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tra le squadre qualificate in Champions Italiane leggo Juventus e Roma.



nell'albo d'oro della Champions League leggo solo Milan, Real Madrid, Barcellona..


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Mi godo prima l'oggi poi il domani



con doumbia e totti sicuramente


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

Aphex ha scritto:


> La Doyen non è stata bandita da nessuno.



Non mi risulta che la Doyen possa continuare a fare lo stesso lavoro di prima. Forse per questo Lucas a tanto tempo libero e fa viaggetti con Galliani.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tra le squadre qualificate in Champions Italiane leggo Juventus e Roma.



Non far finta di non capire, quest'anno ci siete, poi però non ci sarete più.
L'anno prossimo oltre al Milan anche la Lazio vi supererà abbastanza facilmente


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Per il motivo che è la Doyen il socio che prenderà le quote del Milan, non ufficialmente ma tramite Mr Bee. I soldi con cui Mr. Bee prenderà il Milan non si sa ancora da dove vengono. Di sicuro non arrivano da banche, una banca non avrebbe mai dato così tanti soldi per il Milan con quei bilanci, e se delle banche volevano appoggiare un simile progetto ci andava direttamente Berlusconi non Mr. Bee. La banca avrebbe appoggiato di più Berlusconi con un grande patrimonio ed imprenditore di successo di fama mondiale che uno sconosciuto pinco pallino di nome Mr.Bee



Stai basando tutto su tue idee e opinioni, senza mezza prova. E permettimi che mi sembrano idee abbastanza strampalate. La Doyen avrebbe speso 480 milioni di euro per acquistare il 48% del Milan? A che pro? Con quali ricavi futuri? Acquistare giocatori a 10 e rivenderli al doppio? Un'operazione sensazionale, frutterà sicuramente grandissimi soldi...


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

Iblahimovic ha scritto:


> nell'albo d'oro della Champions League leggo solo Milan, Real Madrid, Barcellona..



L'albo d'oro della Champions lo legge chi a tanto tempo libero perchè non la gioca.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Giugno 2015)

qualcuno dia del maloox all'amico romanista....che sa già che l'anno prossimo lotteranno per l'europa league.


----------



## Iblahimovic (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> L'albo d'oro della Champions lo legge chi a tanto tempo libero perchè non la gioca.



l'albo d'oro lo legge chi come voi non vince mai una cippa, io me le ricordo benissimo le vittorie degli ultimi 25 anni del Milan.


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non far finta di non capire, quest'anno ci siete, poi però non ci sarete più.
> L'anno prossimo oltre al Milan anche la Lazio vi supererà abbastanza facilmente



Chi ci supererà significa che è più bravo di noi. Non ho problemi se vedo un Milan o la Lazio sopra la Roma, ma prima devono dimostrare di essere più bravi.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Giugno 2015)

*Evitiamo frecciate e continui off topic. Si parla della Doyen e stop*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.



Gli avversari fanno dietrologie perché sono sorpresi che il Milan potrebbe riuscire a rialzarsi così in fretta e quindi elaborano soluzioni losche che lenisca il loro fastidio. Ma la realtà dei fatti è che la Doyen per noi svolge solo attività di consulenza e mediazione nelle trattative. E verrà pagata per questo. Stop.


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Stai basando tutto su tue idee e opinioni, senza mezza prova. E permettimi che mi sembrano idee abbastanza strampalate. La Doyen avrebbe speso 480 milioni di euro per acquistare il 48% del Milan? A che pro? Con quali ricavi futuri? Acquistare giocatori a 10 e rivenderli al doppio? Un'operazione sensazionale, frutterà sicuramente grandissimi soldi...



Sono miei opinioni, non ti sto dicendo che è così. Ma che ci sono molte cose strane è evidente


----------



## Aldo (13 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Gli avversari fanno dietrologie perché sono sorpresi che il Milan potrebbe riuscire a rialzarsi così in fretta e quindi elaborano soluzioni losche che lenisca il loro fastidio. Ma la realtà dei fatti è che la Doyen per noi svolge solo attività di consulenza e mediazione nelle trattative. E verrà pagata per questo. Stop.



Se questa è la realtà dei fatti, c'è un grandissimo conflitto d'interesse


----------



## Aphex (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta che la Doyen possa continuare a fare lo stesso lavoro di prima. Forse per questo Lucas a tanto tempo libero e fa viaggetti con Galliani.



Ti risulta male allora.
La FIFA ha solo proibito alla Doyen di poter acquisire nuovi cartellini di giocatori (Quelli già in possesso restano, non ricordo se con una scadenza o meno), nient'altro. Ciò non impedisce al fondo altri tipi di finanziamenti o supporto alle società.
E permettimi che ce ne passa dal tuo "È stata bandita dalla FIFA".


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Giugno 2015)

Avete sentito le dichiarazioni di Platini sui fondi ? Molto interessanti


In sostanza rosica


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se questa è la realtà dei fatti, c'è un grandissimo conflitto d'interesse



Guarda che quest'attività la fanno da sempre, non ci fanno alcun favore. Infatti vengono normalmente pagati per questo. Non c'è nessun conflitto di interessi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Giugno 2015)

Riassumo tutto in poche parole così che tutti possano capire:

*Cosa fa la Doyen? Consulenza a pagamento*


----------



## bmb (13 Giugno 2015)

A me risulta di Pallottoliere Roma 1 Bayern 7.


----------



## davoreb (13 Giugno 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per andare a prendere Kondogbia, Martinez ed Ibra non servono di certo scout



Kondogbia Galliani non lo conosceva mica, per me se non c'era Lucas andava a fare un offerta per Xavi.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Giugno 2015)

Come avete scritto mi attendo anche acquisti ottimi che non siano sopra i 30 milioni di euro. Sennò davvero siamo capaci tutti.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Giugno 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come riporta il Corriere dello Sport, la collaborazione tra il Milan e la Doyen si fa sempre più stretta e l'esempio e' l'affare per J.Martinez. Ma Galliani, tramite il quotidiano ha voluto precisare: "La Doyen non entrerà nel capitale del Milan. Taechaubol, con una lettera inviata a Silvio Berlusconi, ha indicato Lucas come suo consulente tecnico.". In pratica la Doyen Sports supporterà il Milan sul mercato, ma il rapporto non andrà oltre, anche per le varie normative che la Fifa ha imposto contro i fondi d'investimento.
> Anche la Doyen ha poi voluto aggiungere qualche parola a riguardo: "Con il Milan non stiamo finanziando nessuno trasferimento, perché non è più consentito. Noi possiamo aiutare il Milan a tornare grande con la nostra conoscenza del mercato, come ad esempio la nostra squadra di scouting, che è uno dei segreti del nostro successo. La collaborazione è sia tra Doyen e Milan, sia tra Bee Taechaubol e Nelio Lucas, che sono amici. Lucas è un suo consulente e sarà da supporto a Galliani.



Comunicati che possono essere in linea con la realtà o di facciata.
Di fatto Bee 480 Mln non li vale, ergo rappresenta qualcuno. Quando dice che dietro c'è una banca cinese non significa che questa sia interessata all'acquisto del Milan, ma solo che gli mette a disposizione i quattrini, ma deve aver preteso garanzie accessorie, perchè lui "vale" 9,2 Mln di $. Da lì a pensare che le abbia fornite la Doyen il passo è breve.
Uno allora si chiede: che cosa interessa alla Doyen di possedere il Milan?
Risposta: sul mercato la Doyen ha le mani legate come fondo, ma se fosse proprietaria del Milan potrebbe fare tutto ciò che vuole compravendendo giocatori, prestandoli ecc, come qualsiasi squadra. Il fine della Doyen è soprattutto quello di acquistare a poco e vendere a caro prezzo. 
A questo punto uno può anche pensare che a beneficiarne sarebbe il Milan. Il che non è vero, perchè il Milan assumerebbe giovani promesse, ma quando le fa crescere sarà costretta a venderle per realizzare i guadagni. In altre parole diventerebbe un procuratore di top players per le squadre che hanno quattrini a profusione. E i giocatori invendibili, che fine farebbero? Al Milan, ovviamente, oppure ceduti in perdita per il Milan. E siccome i top players sono la minima parte degli acquisti per quanto bravi siano gli acquirenti, alla lunga ci troveremmo intasati di bidoni. Come la Doyen, del resto.
Ho sempre sostenuto che la soluzione Berlusconi 52% e Mr Bee 48% (chiunque ci sia dietro) è la migliore delle peggiori soluzioni possibili. Questo perchè confido nel fatto che se anche Mr Bee volesse cedere le sue quote alla Doyen, la stessa sarebbe comunque in minoranza.
Per ora la Doyen sostiene Bee (non il Milan) da una parte per per fargli acquisire la fiducia di SB, dall'altra perchè gli acquisti di giocatori in orbita Doyen vengono fatti al massimo del costo, quindi la Doyen lucra sulla plusvaslenza. J. Martinez credo abbia una partecipazione del 35% della Doyen. Kondogbia addirittura dell'80%. Ovvio che chi vende cerchi di spuntare la cifra massima e naturalmente la Doyen non interferisce per non perderci. Ma se gli acquisti li fa il Milan, il cartellino diventa di sua proprietà, come Dybala per la Juventus.
Fin qui niente di male o di illecito, ma chi assicura che dietro Bee non ci sia la Doyen? Le dichiarazioni di Galliani e Lucas? Per me lasciano un pò il tempo che trovano. 
L'unica speranza è che Berlusconi abbia preteso di mantenere il 52% della proprietà e sfrutti la situazione a suo favore, finchè può. Per questo sostenevo in un altro post che c'è sempre la lontana possibilità che dietro di lui ci siano sempre i cinesi che, per motivi burocratici, non sono potuti intervenire in tempo nell'acquisto. Sarà un'ipotesi fantasiosa, ma non la escluderei.
Oppure, percè non vuole avere a che fare con la Doyen, ma confidi in un rilancio tale del Milan sul mercato orientale che permetta alla squadra di autofinanziarsi e magari mantenere la maggioranza
Per intanto seguiamo il mercato e vediamo come andrà a finire...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Comunicati che possono essere in linea con la realtà o di facciata.
> Di fatto Bee 480 Mln non li vale, ergo rappresenta qualcuno. Quando dice che dietro c'è una banca cinese non significa che questa sia interessata all'acquisto del Milan, ma solo che gli mette a disposizione i quattrini, ma deve aver preteso garanzie accessorie, perchè lui "vale" 9,2 Mln di $. Da lì a pensare che le abbia fornite la Doyen il passo è breve.
> Uno allora si chiede: che cosa interessa alla Doyen di possedere il Milan?
> Risposta: sul mercato la Doyen ha le mani legate come fondo, ma se fosse proprietaria del Milan potrebbe fare tutto ciò che vuole compravendendo giocatori, prestandoli ecc, come qualsiasi squadra. Il fine della Doyen è soprattutto quello di acquistare a poco e vendere a caro prezzo.
> ...



Questa tua analisi mi ha fatto ritornare diciamo le paure che avevo riguardo appunto alla Doyen. Io spero con tutto il cuore che la Doyen si tenga alla larga dal Milan e faccia soltanto queste consulenze perché l'idea che il Milan possa diventare una sorta di Udinese 2.0 non mi piace per niente, acquistando giocatori e vendendoli alle big d'europa. Il processo che con Bee deve essere fatto e' proprio ritornare noi nell'elite europea, almeno spero che sia cosi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Comunicati che possono essere in linea con la realtà o di facciata.
> Di fatto Bee 480 Mln non li vale, ergo rappresenta qualcuno. Quando dice che dietro c'è una banca cinese non significa che questa sia interessata all'acquisto del Milan, ma solo che gli mette a disposizione i quattrini, ma deve aver preteso garanzie accessorie, perchè lui "vale" 9,2 Mln di $. Da lì a pensare che le abbia fornite la Doyen il passo è breve.
> Uno allora si chiede: che cosa interessa alla Doyen di possedere il Milan?
> Risposta: sul mercato la Doyen ha le mani legate come fondo, ma se fosse proprietaria del Milan potrebbe fare tutto ciò che vuole compravendendo giocatori, prestandoli ecc, come qualsiasi squadra. Il fine della Doyen è soprattutto quello di acquistare a poco e vendere a caro prezzo.
> ...



io sono del parere che se la doyen volesse fare solo questo (cioè rendere il milan l'udinese europea) avrebbe fatto meglio a prendere una squadra meno blasonata spendendo molto meno


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Comunicati che possono essere in linea con la realtà o di facciata.
> Di fatto Bee 480 Mln non li vale, ergo rappresenta qualcuno. Quando dice che dietro c'è una banca cinese non significa che questa sia interessata all'acquisto del Milan, ma solo che gli mette a disposizione i quattrini, ma deve aver preteso garanzie accessorie, perchè lui "vale" 9,2 Mln di $. Da lì a pensare che le abbia fornite la Doyen il passo è breve.
> Uno allora si chiede: che cosa interessa alla Doyen di possedere il Milan?
> Risposta: sul mercato la Doyen ha le mani legate come fondo, ma se fosse proprietaria del Milan potrebbe fare tutto ciò che vuole compravendendo giocatori, prestandoli ecc, come qualsiasi squadra. Il fine della Doyen è soprattutto quello di acquistare a poco e vendere a caro prezzo.
> ...



Se fosse come dici tu (cosa che non credo) non si capirebbe il senso dell'acquisto di Jackson Martienz. Perché mai ci avrebbero spinto a prendere Jackson? È un giocatore che non dico che sia a fine carriera, ma sicuramente questo al Milan è uno dei suoi ultimi contratti importanti. Sarà dura che il suo valore aumenti, vista la sua età. Anzi tutt'altro, probabilmente calerà col passare degli anni, quindi questa operazione non avrebbe molto senso dal profilo "Milan simil Udinese" diciamo così. Avrebbe avuto molto più senso farci prendere Brahimi, rivalorizzarlo ancora di più per poi venderlo a 80 mln no? 
Poi vorrei dire anche un'altra cosa: Mr.Bee non è un *******. Io credo che le parole della Doyen siano vere. Per me Nelio Lucas è realmente l'uomo di fiducia di Bee per il mercato, tutto qua. Mr.Bee cosa ci guadagna a fare la marionetta della Doyen? Avrebbe molto più senso spendere un sacco, fare investimenti piuttosto seri, duplicare il valore del Milan, e poi rivenderlo. Per far questo i campioni vanno acquistati e tenuti, non ceduti come se fossimo l'udinese. Io credo che non sia nemmeno così, ma anche se fosse, cadremmo sempre in piedi. Chi mai acquisterebbe una società da 2 miliardi di Euro per poi distruggerla? Nessuno. Io credo che Bee ami realmente il Milan ed ha veramente dietro delle banche importanti. Per me il loro scopo è quello di rilanciare il Milan, duplicare il valore della società, raddoppiare il fatturato è diventare una società come il Bayern Monaco, in grado di finire gli anni con ampi guadagni, al posto di grandi perdite e per noi questo sarebbe l'apice! La cosa migliore di sto mondo. Sappiamo tutti che non è una cosa impossibile da realizzate nel medio/lungo periodo. Noi siamo il Milan e l'espansione del brand Milan è potenzialmente infinita. Io mi fido di Bee perché mi sembra una persona seria, ma anche perché non è un fesso. Solo le persone intelligenti e lungimiranti ci possono far tornare la miglior squadra del mondo.


----------



## Jino (13 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Se fosse come dici tu (cosa che non credo) non si capirebbe il senso dell'acquisto di Jackson Martienz. Perché mai ci avrebbero spinto a prendere Jackson? È un giocatore che non dico che sia a fine carriera, ma sicuramente questo al Milan è uno dei suoi ultimi contratti importanti. Sarà dura che il suo valore aumenti, visto la sua età. Anzi tutt'altro probabilmente calerà col passare degli anni, quindi questa operazione non avrebbe molto senso dal profilo "Milan simil Udinese" diciamo così. Avrebbe avuto molto più senso farci prendere Brahimi, rivalorizzarlo ancora di più per poi venderlo a 80 mln no?
> Poi vorrei dire anche un'altra cosa: Mr.Bee non è un *******. Io credo che le parole della Doyen siano vere. Per me Nelio Lucas è realmente l'uomo do fiducia di Bee per il mercato, tutto qua. Mr.Bee cosa ci guadagna a fare la marionetta della Doyen? Avrebbe molto più senso spendere un sacco, fare investimenti piuttosto seri, duplicare il valore del Milan e poi rivenderlo e per fare questo i campioni vanno acquistati e tenuti, non ceduti come se fossimo l'udinese. Io credo che non sia nemmeno così, ma anche se fosse cadremmo sempre in piedi. Chi mai acquisterebbe una società da 2 miliardi di Euro per poi distruggerla? Nessuno. Io credo che Bee ami realmente il Milan ed ha veramente dietro a banche importanti. Per me il loro scopo è quello di rilanciare il Milan, duplicare il valore della società, raddoppiare il fatturato è diventare una società come il Bayern Monaco in grado di finire gli anni con ampi guadagni, al posto di grandi perdite e per noi questo sarebbe l'apice! La cosa migliore di sto mondo e sappiamo tutti che non è una cosa impossibile da realizzate nel medio/lungo periodo. Noi siamo il Milan e l'espansione del brand Milan è potenzialmente infinita. Io mi fido di Bee perché mi sembra una persona seria, ma anche perché non è un fesso e solo le persone intelligenti e lungimiranti ci possono far tornare la miglior squadra del mondo.



Se Bee semplicemente è stra convinto di prendere il Milan a 10 e portarlo a 20 grazie al suo potenziale commerciale non ci vedo nulla di anomalo. Se alla fine poi un giorno per vari motivi vorrà vendere le sue quote lo potrà fare, probabilmente senza perderci niente, anzi.


----------



## Serginho (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Tra le squadre qualificate in Champions Italiane leggo Juventus e Roma.



Se si deve partecipare per prenderne 7 a partita o per non vincerla mai, meglio non parteciparvi nemmeno


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Giugno 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Uno che ti viene a prendere con il suo Jet privato per andare a comprare un giocatore da un club in cui negli ultimi anni ha strettamente collaborato non mi può venire a dire che non ci guadagna niente.
> 
> Il Milan sarà un'ottima vetrina per esporre i prodotti della Doyen in futuro. In futuro perchè oggi bisogna prima regolarizzare i vari giocatori sparsi per l'europa, qualcuno li deve tesserare, non possono stare così visto che le TPO sono state vietate.
> 
> ...



Mi scusi, le devo far notare che Martinez non è presente nella lista dei giocatori di proprietà della Doyen Sports.


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (14 Giugno 2015)

condivido la tua analisi alla lettera.
l' unica salvezza che vedo risiede nell'ipotesi che silvio non gli lasci la maggioranza , e che abbia già una strategia per mantenerla anche dopo la quotazione ( momento in cui penso proveranno il ribaltamento ).


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (14 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Comunicati che possono essere in linea con la realtà o di facciata.
> Di fatto Bee 480 Mln non li vale, ergo rappresenta qualcuno. Quando dice che dietro c'è una banca cinese non significa che questa sia interessata all'acquisto del Milan, ma solo che gli mette a disposizione i quattrini, ma deve aver preteso garanzie accessorie, perchè lui "vale" 9,2 Mln di $. Da lì a pensare che le abbia fornite la Doyen il passo è breve.
> Uno allora si chiede: che cosa interessa alla Doyen di possedere il Milan?
> Risposta: sul mercato la Doyen ha le mani legate come fondo, ma se fosse proprietaria del Milan potrebbe fare tutto ciò che vuole compravendendo giocatori, prestandoli ecc, come qualsiasi squadra. Il fine della Doyen è soprattutto quello di acquistare a poco e vendere a caro prezzo.
> ...







condivido la tua analisi alla lettera.
l' unica salvezza che vedo risiede nell'ipotesi che silvio non gli lasci la maggioranza , e che abbia già una strategia per mantenerla anche dopo la quotazione ( momento in cui penso proveranno il ribaltamento ).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Ma perchè spendere 1 miliardo di euro per una società tra le più importanti in Europa per farle fare la fine di un'Udinese qualsiasi, quando avrebbero semplicemente potuto comprare un'altra società, in un'altra nazione ben più vantaggiosa della nostra a costi notevolmente ridotti?
"Buttare" tanti soldi per ridurci nella succursale della Doyen mi sembra senza senso. Non per parlare come Berlusconi, ma il Milan (una delle prime società al mondo in termini di trofei vinti, non una Rometta qualsiasi) tira ancora parecchio, specie in Asia, per cui investire per poi portare il Milan ad aumentare il proprio valore per arricchirsi ancora di più nei mercati inesplorati asiatici è una cosa che senz'altro farebbe gola a tutti. Non capisco perchè ci si debba sempre aggrappare a delle teorie complottistiche o a delle dietrologie di bassa lega, capisco che un Milan pronto a rilanciarsi possa dar fastidio, ma non capisco perchè pure noi milanisti dobbiamo rovinarci il fegato andando a cercare sempre le teorie più fantasiose per rovinarci la giornata.
E poi, visto che J.Martinez sembra praticamente preso, perchè comprarlo a quelle cifre (terzo acquisto più oneroso della storia del Milan) pur non facendo parte del fondo Doyen e con un'età che probabilmente non gli consentirà di migliorare ulteriormente, e quindi non potendolo rivendendere al doppio?


----------



## bmb (14 Giugno 2015)

Storiella che sta diventando stucchevole.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Comunicati che possono essere in linea con la realtà o di facciata.
> Di fatto Bee 480 Mln non li vale, ergo rappresenta qualcuno. Quando dice che dietro c'è una banca cinese non significa che questa sia interessata all'acquisto del Milan, ma solo che gli mette a disposizione i quattrini, ma deve aver preteso garanzie accessorie, perchè lui "vale" 9,2 Mln di $. Da lì a pensare che le abbia fornite la Doyen il passo è breve.
> Uno allora si chiede: che cosa interessa alla Doyen di possedere il Milan?
> Risposta: sul mercato la Doyen ha le mani legate come fondo, ma se fosse proprietaria del Milan potrebbe fare tutto ciò che vuole compravendendo giocatori, prestandoli ecc, come qualsiasi squadra. Il fine della Doyen è soprattutto quello di acquistare a poco e vendere a caro prezzo.
> ...


Come ti ha detto già qualcuno, perché spendere 1 miliardo di euro per il Milan? Dirai che con questa filosofia del compra/rivendi rientreranno dalle spese ma allora perché non ridurre ulteriormente le spese comprando, che so, un Valencia, un Tottenham o uno Shalke per poi fare con quelle società questo discorso? 
Siamo dei realisti e quindi è ovvio cercare di capire cosa ci guadagnino Bee, Doyen e compagnia cantante, però ragionando così, qualsiasi futuro acquirente della società ci entrerà soltanto per guadagnarci e non per l'interesse del Milan. 
Invece io credo sia più probabile che un interesse per il club ci sia, perché altrimenti non ti impegneresti in un investimento simile, solo che bisognerebbe poi capire in che modo guadagnerebbe l'acquirente; prendiamo Abramovich, spende e spande da anni ma come fa a guadagnarci col club? O è uno stupido che per "amor dei blues" spende senza ricavarci nulla?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Giugno 2015)

È un bene che vi sia questo Nelio Lucas ad affiancare il geometra, mi sento molto più tranquillo. L'antennaro combinerebbe disastri pure con i soldi, vista la sua manifesta incapacità.
Poi siamo davvero ostaggio del protagonismo di Berlusconi. Cosa significa "tutto bene con Bee, ma anche senza di lui..."? Senza Bee mercato esangue, parametri zero, nessun investimento. Berlusconi la piantasse, il Milan andrà bene anche senza di lui.


----------



## TheZio (14 Giugno 2015)

La Doyen si sta solamente riciclando in un altro ruolo visto che non potrà più fare il TPO..
Penso che diventeranno un pò procuratori e un pò società per lo scouting..


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Storiella che sta diventando stucchevole.



Ecco... Quando ho letto questo articolo mi si è gelato il sangue, causa il mio pessimismo cronico, non è che le ufficialità non arrivano perchè a breve faranno saltare tutto? Pure le ultime polemiche contro il fondo (che peró collabora anche con altri club, ma da fastidio che collaborino con noi)... Sta cosa mi fa paura e non poco, datemi rassicurazioni a riguardo se potete


----------



## Victorss (14 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ecco... Quando ho letto questo articolo mi si è gelato il sangue, causa il mio pessimismo cronico, non è che le ufficialità non arrivano perchè a breve faranno saltare tutto? Pure le ultime polemiche contro il fondo (che peró collabora anche con altri club, ma da fastidio che collaborino con noi)... Sta cosa mi fa paura e non poco, datemi rassicurazioni a riguardo se potete



A me sembra tanto di storiella inventata per trovare il pelo nell'uovo. Non sanno più cosa inventarsi per screditare un Milan che si sta rialzando. Secondo voi non è già stato ben definito il ruolo della Doyen? Non si vede che ruolo sta avendo? Sta facendo la stessa cosa che fa uno Sbronzetti qualunque, mediatore e consuletne di mercato. In più fara da rete scouting, dove è scritto che non si può assumere una società esterna per fare consulenza e mediazione e scouting per il Milan?
Poi secondo voi in 6 mesi che si vedono Bee e Berlusca non hanno definito il ruolo Di Doyen? Galliani se ne va in giro con il Boss del fondo ma Berlusconi non sa perchè?? A me sembra che a tutti, MOLTI GIORNALISTI COMPRESI faceva comodo mentre eravamo con la faccia nel fango e da fastidia adesso che ci vedono rialzarci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> A me sembra tanto di storiella inventata per trovare il pelo nell'uovo. Non sanno più cosa inventarsi per screditare un Milan che si sta rialzando. Secondo voi non è già stato ben definito il ruolo della Doyen? Non si vede che ruolo sta avendo? Sta facendo la stessa cosa che fa uno Sbronzetti qualunque, mediatore e consuletne di mercato. In più fara da rete scouting, dove è scritto che non si può assumere una società esterna per fare consulenza e mediazione e scouting per il Milan?
> Poi secondo voi in 6 mesi che si vedono Bee e Berlusca non hanno definito il ruolo Di Doyen? Galliani se ne va in giro con il Boss del fondo ma Berlusconi non sa perchè?? A me sembra che a tutti, MOLTI GIORNALISTI COMPRESI faceva comodo mentre eravamo con la faccia nel fango e da fastidia adesso che ci vedono rialzarci.


Quoto, la gente si sta facendo una marea di film.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> A me sembra tanto di storiella inventata per trovare il pelo nell'uovo. Non sanno più cosa inventarsi per screditare un Milan che si sta rialzando. Secondo voi non è già stato ben definito il ruolo della Doyen? Non si vede che ruolo sta avendo? Sta facendo la stessa cosa che fa uno Sbronzetti qualunque, mediatore e consuletne di mercato. In più fara da rete scouting, dove è scritto che non si può assumere una società esterna per fare consulenza e mediazione e scouting per il Milan?
> Poi secondo voi in 6 mesi che si vedono Bee e Berlusca non hanno definito il ruolo Di Doyen? Galliani se ne va in giro con il Boss del fondo ma Berlusconi non sa perchè?? A me sembra che a tutti, MOLTI GIORNALISTI COMPRESI faceva comodo mentre eravamo con la faccia nel fango e da fastidia adesso che ci vedono rialzarci.



il giornalismo in geerale sta rosicando davvero come pochi, il problema è che ci son 2 parti, chi rosica e chi gode ma non è assolutamente affidabile (pellegatti, ordine suma ecc) e quindi non si riesce a capire quale sia la via di mezzo...
x il fatto di B&G e la doyen, a me fa paura il fatto che non ci siano ufficilità di nessun tipo, e conoscendo i disastri della coppia non vorrei che facessero saltare tutti... troppi anni di austerity e prese x i fondelli mi hanno reso un un pessimista orribile, e non voglio farmi fregare di nuovo, proprio ora che sto ricominciando a sognare


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Comunicati che possono essere in linea con la realtà o di facciata.
> Di fatto Bee 480 Mln non li vale, ergo rappresenta qualcuno. Quando dice che dietro c'è una banca cinese non significa che questa sia interessata all'acquisto del Milan, ma solo che gli mette a disposizione i quattrini, ma deve aver preteso garanzie accessorie, perchè lui "vale" 9,2 Mln di $. Da lì a pensare che le abbia fornite la Doyen il passo è breve.
> Uno allora si chiede: che cosa interessa alla Doyen di possedere il Milan?
> Risposta: sul mercato la Doyen ha le mani legate come fondo, ma se fosse proprietaria del Milan potrebbe fare tutto ciò che vuole compravendendo giocatori, prestandoli ecc, come qualsiasi squadra. Il fine della Doyen è soprattutto quello di acquistare a poco e vendere a caro prezzo.
> ...



non posso essere d'accordo per diversi motivi.
1)J martinez non è di proprietà del fondo doyen. Il che non avrebbe senso come acquisto se fosse come tu paventi.
2)Se fosse come dici, non cercheremmo di prendere ibra, ma un giocatore giovane come barbosa del fondo doyen, per poi rivalutarlo e venderlo.
3) Se fosse sempre come dici, l'acquisto del milan sarebbe un no sense clamoroso, tanto valeva spendere una 90 di mln per prendere il parma e utilizzarlo come succursale dei giovani del fondo doyen e rivenderli poi a caro prezzo.
4) Dietro mr bee ci sono due banche potentissime, e su questo credo che nessuno possa dire il contrario. Se come tutti sappiamo mr bee, è stato scelto dal governo cinese per le scuole calcio in cina, un motivo deve esserci. Non credo affiderebbero una simile operazione di rilancio, ad uno sprovveduto, e questo spiegherebbe anche perché è stato scelto il milan come squadra di riferimento. 
5)che la banca cinese voglia entrare nel milan credo sia più di un ipotesi campata in aria, lo stesso bellinazzo lo da per quasi certo. E questo spiegherebbe anche il perché della valutazione così spropositata del milan. Il progetto è ormai delineato, tra due anni il milan verrà quotato, urge quindi rientrare nell'elite del calcio, per poter fare quest'operazione, e rientrare dalle spese, e ottenere quindi successivamente la maggioranza del milan anche a minor prezzo rispetto al famoso miliardo.
6) Con l'operazione di sopra, si paleseranno i veri compratori del milan, nulla ci vieta di pensare, che nel frattempo il governo cinese possa piazzare qualche imprenditore di fiducia, e prendere quindi quote del milan attraverso la quotazione in borsa. 
In tutto questo la doyen cosa c'entra? semplice, si stanno trasformando da società proprietaria di cartellini a fondo di finanziamento, scouting e consulenza. In pratica saranno i nostri ds, quando necessario presteranno soldi, e nel frattempo potranno muovere diversi giocatori guadagnando da quelli che hanno già in possesso. Il tutto lo potremo verificare nel prossimo bilancio del milan.


----------



## martinmilan (14 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ecco... Quando ho letto questo articolo mi si è gelato il sangue, causa il mio pessimismo cronico, non è che le ufficialità non arrivano perchè a breve faranno saltare tutto? Pure le ultime polemiche contro il fondo (che peró collabora anche con altri club, ma da fastidio che collaborino con noi)... Sta cosa mi fa paura e non poco, datemi rassicurazioni a riguardo se potete



se prendono jackson ibra e kondogbia poi può pure saltare tutto che sono contento lo stesso

apparte gli scherzi la storia della doyen in società non è credibile.il milan non può diventare una società solo di lucro.I tifosi ribalterebbero san siro.


----------

